# Help save The Haunted Garden!



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure there's already quite a few of you that know what is going on with The Haunted Garden, but I wanted to make sure I am reaching as many people as possible! The Haunted Garden has been issued a restratining order to cease and desist any installment of their display thanks to some halloween hating neighbors. They have a court hearing on October 15th to get everything resolved, as they are trying to fight against it so they can continue on for the children. Check out my video and the coments I left below on how you are able to help save The Haunted Garden! I don't think the nay sayers understand the commitment, artistry, labor, hours, and creative thinking it takes in order to bring something to children and their parents that will make the Halloween season what it's all about. Not to mention the cost of creating the elements within the display. Rania has put way too much work into the haunt to let it not be seen! The giant spider and her 18' witch have to make their official debut! 





 
There's something magical about the display, it's meant to bring joy and excitement, and it creates memories for the children that they will always remember. The people involved put their whole heart and soul into creating a display that will captivate people and bring the spirit of Halloween back. It's not intended to offend or anger people, but it seems no matter what you do, you can't make everyone happy. 

It's a shame that just because of Halloween scrooges, they are spoiling it for everyone. It's heartbreaking to hear that they are trying to get them shut down. Please help by doing your part to share, comment, like, and show your support to keep The Haunted Garden alive!!! If you would like to help support keeping The Haunted Garden open please email your positive comments and thoughts to [email protected]


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

The news reports which explain the full situation:

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/1...d-house-receives-restraining-order-95069.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...4711b6-2f90-11e3-bbed-a8a60c601153_story.html

http://www.wusa9.com/news/maryland/...ilver-Spring-Halloween-display-heads-to-court

Here is The Haunted Garden 2012 walk through video, check out and subscribe to Rania Peet's Youtube channel to get the latest updates on the haunt:






Show your support by liking The Haunted Garden's Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/TheHauntedGarden


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I go to court with ya if I could. I saw it on all the news last nite & said "HEY! I "KNOW" THOSE PEOPLE!!" Then I had to explain my imaginary internet "friends" again.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Its just crap what people will do to set someone off I hope hes able to continue his haunt!


----------



## pir8p3t3 (Oct 24, 2012)

I watched this story this morning on the news, and explained what was going on to my kids. They both rolled their eyes. My son told me, this is why he hates stupid people, and my daughter said something to effect of bet the neighbors a lawyer. It's pretty sad, I hope things work out for them.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw this yesterday and was promptly ticked off! Damn neighbors! I`d go to court as well!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

From the second article: "Within an hour on Friday, Montgomery District Court Judge Patricia Mitchell granted the county a temporary restraining order. It requires Kerr to send out fliers — using the same mailing lists she used to promote the Haunted Garden — announcing that the event is canceled."

Nice to see that we still have so many rights here in the good ol' United States...


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Jody, woman! Thank you so much! Today we were on Good Morning America! 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/maryland-homeowner-donna-kerr-ordered-stop-halloween-event-20527948


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

pir8p3t3 said:


> I watched this story this morning on the news, and explained what was going on to my kids. They both rolled their eyes. My son told me, this is why he hates stupid people, and my daughter said something to effect of bet the neighbors a lawyer. It's pretty sad, I hope things work out for them.


Yep, he was a lawyer and made some ****** wording up enough for a judge to sign the paper. haha there's stupid people everywhere trying to ruin everyone's fun!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Saw you on Good Morning America! Your garden looks like a blast!!! Some people are so uptight!!


----------



## pir8p3t3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Yep, he was a lawyer and made some ****** wording up enough for a judge to sign the paper. haha there's stupid people everywhere trying to ruin everyone's fun!


See, even a 16yo can see how stupid this is. I'll have to let her know she was right. There will be no living with her now


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Good Luck - I'm hoping this ends well. Its possible that a bad precedent could be set that would affect all of us. My .02 is to keep positive and upbeat and do everything to keep public opinion swayed to your side. 

Is there an HOA in your neighborhood? If not, you may want to start one that allows for Halloween displays in the CCRs. I'm curious to know what the court arguments are for this.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sick of stupidity these days. They stop at nothing to try to shut down a halloween display, but not try to deal with a real problem because shutting down a haunt is more important. they day i get something like this at my haunt not only am i going to be mad my parents will.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

To Rania - I hope you kick their teeth in (not literally though). I've read the thread and the comments on the attached links. More people are pro than against your haunt. As for the comments about the state of the garden - what a load of crap that is. You should see some of the gardens around here! Best of British luck with your campaign.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Rania, I hope you guys get to continue your Haunted Garden!!!!! I have seen videos and pics of it before here and I just love the style, decorations, props, lighting...all of it. If I lived over there I'd totally visit yearly! This whole situation is ridiculous, and I wish you all the luck in your fight to save your haunt! I have posted about this on my FB page to help spread the word. This seems to be happening all over, from other Halloween haunts and even to Christmas displays!! There are way too many people out to destroy holiday fun, it seems, anymore...


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I first read about this here on HF then this morning I saw it on Yahoo! I hope the story getting out there to more people will help her with the support she needs to keep her haunt up and running.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

This is crazy. You go to so much work for the kids and a few noisy busy bodies have to try and ruin it. You pay your taxes and think you own your property but you never really do cause the system can tell you what you can and can't do. This is why we are building a house in the country, I DON'T LIKE NEIGHBORS.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The story was picked up by the national news and is also in the top stories on Yahoo... 

I really do hope they allow Rania to run her haunt. It's sad when an beloved neighborhood institution is railroaded into closing.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Shared on Facebook!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe now that it's national they'll back off. I still wanna know how they got an injunction to stop it.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Maybe now that it's national they'll back off. I still wanna know how they got an injunction to stop it.


I was also thinking that maybe national attention would cause the killjoys enough embarrassment to stop this nonsense, but some people are shameless. Some people will milk every second of their fifteen minutes, no matter how foolish they look, or who they hurt. The Haunted Garden deserves respect for the time, care, and creativity put into it, and the enjoyment it brings to its visitors. I think those in agreement far outnumber the Busybody Brigade.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

hey you guys! Thank you so much for the support! I am in tears from time to time just seeing the incredible amount of outpouring love and support. Haunters have got to be the best people EVER!!!!

I just started a blog www.savethehauntedgarden.com where I am trying to figure out how to create an online petition, have put a donate button to help us with our legal fees. If you could help spread the word, it would mean the world to us.

Thanks again!
Rania Peet


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Rania, I'll be going to Donna's house this weekend to sign the petition, and I'll definitely be at the hearing. Hopefully, the court will see these knuckleheads for what they are and rescind the restraining order. Keep your spirits up. Just remember, for every one person trying to stop you, there are literally thousands of people on your side.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow...I'm a little surprised they found a judge willing to sign it. I would hope most judges would consider that restraining order request as a huge waste of their time. Keep your head up and stay positive!


----------



## halloweenfeend (Oct 12, 2013)

with today's lack of community you would think this would be a good thing for the neighborhood. Traditions are important and our children are being robbed of childhood activities. We are now in a time when homes no longer have that porch light on for Trick or Treat .Communities have shut down due to money to host these festivities .I find it sad that anyone would attack something that brings the unity of family ,tradition and community together ,I feel that instead of being the Halloween Grinch they should help address whatever problem they have ,if it is simple legal reasons then help resolve them,if not and they just don't like Halloween or what she is doing then I think she should sue for Prejudice,And to the thing about drumming up business I would question them this -- have they ever given their business card or told someone professional advice or directed someone to their place of business while at home,a home party or anywhere residential? If yes to any then they are the ones breaking the law and what is good for the goose is good for the gander.I like the term , sweep your own steps before sweeping mine,. I am envious of this lady because I would love love to do what she has done and have people come and enjoy the labor of love . 
People you can start calling this guy Halloween Grinch and tell him movies get made about people like him and he is always the bad guy that loses to the good guys. 
Fight on!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jules17 said:


> Wow...I'm a little surprised they found a judge willing to sign it. I would hope most judges would consider that restraining order request as a huge waste of their time. Keep your head up and stay positive!


I suspect that there may have been some political influence behind this. If that's the case, then hopefully a more impartial judge will preside over the hearing on tuesday, and the court will rescind the 'restraining' order.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just donated to the cause since I can't get to the courthouse on Tues.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

halloweenfeend said:


> with today's lack of community you would think this would be a good thing for the neighborhood.


The problem with a sense of community is it is a sense of community. Community is not an all encompassing thing. Odds are, in most towns, it doesn't even encompass the entire town. 

I live in an isolated chunk of my municipality. To get to the town hall, I actually have to drive through a different town to get there, because there are no roads directly connecting this chunk of the municipality with the rest of it. Anyway, this chunk of the municipality consists of two housing developments that were built at the same time, Oak Valley and Pine Acres. They were built back in 1962-63 when subdivision designs weren't nearly as isolated as they are today. Both developments have at least 8 points of entry, plus housing all along the single street that divides them. And on top of all that, both developments used the same housing designs for virtually every last residence between the two. In spite the shared isolation from the rest of town and the lack of any sort of defining signage or individuality to differentiate the two developments, neither development considers the other part of its community.

So what drives situations like Rania's isn't a lack of a sense of community, but rather a hostility toward outsiders.


----------



## halloweenfeend (Oct 12, 2013)

let me clarify, I wasn't saying that where she lived was lack of community, I was applying it in general.From the news reports I would say most of her community (neighbors) support her in this . I meant no offence to her community at large and I do agree that this is hostility aimed at what she has brought to the table, 
The school my children went to has had a fall fest every year for around 23 years and it is under attack ,even though no Halloween theme is applied and all money goes to the school. we as a community are fighting this as well for the very reason of tradition and its just wrong. And I guess that would really be 2 because my little town of around 400 has gone to those school for we don't have one and have just become a town around the 2000s .

That is what I was saying ,community it seems are under attack because some don't agree or want what they are doing .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Court date is tomorrow! I hope the outcome is Tweeted/Facebooked or Forumed!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched the videos and what I gather from them is that the only thing they have you on is putting your business on the advertising. What is you advertised without mentioning the business? And what about only advertising via word-of-mouth and social media(which is basically online word-of-mouth)? No physical flyers and no business mentions should take care of the "running a commercial business" in their neighborhood part, maybe?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Rania.. 
I think I can speak for all the UK haunting community in wishing you all the best of luck for tomorrow.
This is a total travesty and I hope the courts see sense and overturn this ridiculous decision.
You have all our support!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Best of luck tomorrow!! Hoping for good news for you guys!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

SENDING GOOD VIBES YOUR WAY!! Or in theatre-speak, break a leg!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you win in court today!!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

WIN WIN WIN...sending winning vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Best of luck today in court!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck! I am sorry that you are going through this, but maybe the haunt community will gain something from your bad experience. 

I think it is problematic when any residential haunt has sponsors or asks for monetary donations. As much as I love haunting I would never put my family at risk of a lawsuit. It's just not worth it.

I have moved several times in my 30 years of haunting and each time I did extensive research in the policies and codes of my new area.

I am sure Rania never meant for the haunt as an advertising venture, but it did give her *ssh*le neighbors an opportunity to bring it up as a commercial haunt to the council.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wishing you much luck today!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Wishing you good luck for today!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Good luck! I am sorry that you are going through this, but maybe the haunt community will gain something from your bad experience.
> 
> I think it is problematic when any residential haunt has sponsors or asks for monetary donations. As much as I love haunting I would never put my family at risk of a lawsuit. It's just not worth it.
> 
> ...


The haunt isn't sponsored & I don't think they ask for any money. And this isn't a lawsuit where anyone is getting $$$ out of it, they just want them to shut it down period. And it's only for a total of 5 days not all month. 

A TON of residential haunts ask for donations for charities, that's nothing new or required but it's a nice thing to do. Some here on this board do it.

They got cheesed off when they thought she was publicizing her business but she isn't doing that. And it's not just Raina, she's the artist not the homeowner. And it's certainly not a "commercial" haunt. They're not charging money to see it, they're just doing what most of us here do just on a larger scale.

The crazy thing is, this is now NATIONAL news not local anymore, thus ensuring TRIPLE the amount of visitors if they win. If there had been no injunction & NIMBY neighbors it would've gone off with the usual number of visitors (which I'm sure they think one visitor is too many) & been over before they knew it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They should be going into court in about 30 minutes!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I wonder if this same sequence of events would have occured if it were an elaborate Christmas display??? Hmmm....Anyways channeling postive energy your way guys!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Trex said:


> I wonder if this same sequence of events would have occured if it were an elaborate Christmas display??? Hmmm....Anyways channeling postive energy your way guys!!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think we ALL wonder about that too.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Sending my best wishes too, Raina. I hope all goes your way!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I just read through this thread and wanted to echo what everyone else has said. Raina, I support you and The Haunted Garden and hope that everything went well in court today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Trex said:


> I wonder if this same sequence of events would have occured if it were an elaborate Christmas display??? Hmmm....Anyways channeling postive energy your way guys!!


Actually, there are people having issues with their large Christmas displays, as well. I was reading about it the other day. There are Scrooges in the world for both holidays...people who just hate fun and celebration, I suppose. 
Anywho, wondering what's going on? I hope everything went well in court today for the Haunted Garden!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

...is all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anything new? Did they have court today?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep they won!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes! However, it will only run for two days. Still happy they get to run it for at least those days! Saw the post on Facebook!! Check out their page! Congrats to The Haunted Garden!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Anything new? Did they have court today?


Well, it was a partial victory, of sorts. Still better than being closed down completely.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/10/silver-spring-s-haunted-gardens-to-open-for-two-nights-95427.html

My dogs are killing me, but it was worth it.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad that she won.  It's a shame that it's limited to two days though.




WitchyKitty said:


> Yes! However, it will only run for two days. Still happy they get to run it for at least those days! Saw the post on Facebook!! Check out their page! Congrats to The Haunted Garden!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

2 is better then none. Congrats and have FUN!.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!

It's a shame it can't be open for Halloween night, but 2 days are better than none.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the WaPo story:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...70a688-35dd-11e3-8a0e-4e2cf80831fc_story.html


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

I posted this to their fb page:

"That's great Donna and Rania. I'm curious as what the conditions are for next year, what did the Judge tell you? He or she ruled it wasn't a commercial endeavor yet you have been restricted to limited hours for only 2 days????? What's the whole story please, there's a lot following your story from around the world young ladies and we're all so sorry you had to be put through this. If we can help you for next years battle, we're here to help. You had a short time to get the petition signed, how many X's did you get and did you present it? Take a bunch of pics this year, some vids and post them for us please of the kiddies (and big kiddies). Oh, and ya better make a wallyworld run and clean da candy shelves out cause you're gonna get more spooks visiting this year than you've ever seen gathered in one place in your Community before I think, haha. You make sure you keep in touch with us girls."


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> The haunt isn't sponsored & I don't think they ask for any money. And this isn't a lawsuit where anyone is getting $$$ out of it, they just want them to shut it down period. And it's only for a total of 5 days not all month.
> 
> A TON of residential haunts ask for donations for charities, that's nothing new or required but it's a nice thing to do. Some here on this board do it.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the misunderstanding...I never meant to imply Rania was asking for monetary donations. I meant I have seen haunts at risk because they have asked for donations in the past.

Happy to hear of the positive outcome!

Christmas displays suffer the same type of wrath. Several displays have shut down because of neighbors. The famous Osborne Lights at Disney World was a direct result of a family no longer being able to do their home display. Disney offered the family a place for the decorations and have improved it through the years.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm curious. Can she still have TOTs on Halloween? Or, does she have to take it down?


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Red. The last I checked, we still live in America. But I might be wrong, haha. I'm as curious as you are. What did the Judge issue as law today? She didn't do anything illegal was the ruling as far as advertizing as a commercial endeavor and she has a yard haunt on private property. What's the issue now? I'm as curious as you are. AND I WANT TO KNOW THE ANSWER!!!! I know they're busy now and will ask for some more clarification after Halloween. But I'm as curious as you are. Boo.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I'd be interested about any news for next year too.

I don't think they can stop anyone from ToTing at her house but maybe she can't have the yard full of stuff? I dunno, I guess we'll have to wait to hear from Raina.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's what appears to be the most recent article from 'The Washington Post': http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...70a688-35dd-11e3-8a0e-4e2cf80831fc_story.html


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

So they claim it is just to boost her Real Estate business - no need for that the media & court has given her plenty. And the part about "With young children darting in and out of the street" ? They must do things different back east as it is the suv and mini van brigade where I live. Kids are not allowed to go anywhere alone anymore. 

Congrats on the two days but it is sad to see the bickering over something intended for enjoyment.


----------

